# Cocoa the Ex-Convict



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are some pics of Cocoa on Halloween! 



















this is Cocoa with my neighbor's dog. ..they always love to go see each other at my neighbor's gate lol it's actually quite cute


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

HAHA! Love it!! Dexter was a pumpkin.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute. lol did you make it yourself ?. what did the kids say.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! 
I didn't make it lol we bought it & all of the kids thought it was really cute  But Cocoa didn't seem to like it as much haha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh he looks great ... you all know how to celebrate Halloween we have nt quite caught up yet x


----------

